# Anyone had an electric shock.........(help)



## gumb69

I am so scared. I hope someone can make me feel better.
I was working outside today and i accidently touched an electric fence, needless to say i got a shock. I wasn't thrown to the ground or anything, just had the shock and vibrations through my body.

I am nearly 18 weeks pregnant, i went straight to the nearest doctor i could find, after ages, she found the heartbeat and there it was pumping away.
i since came home and googled and all i can find is doom and gloom stories about women that have had electric shocks!!! it says some can instantly miscarry, others a few days later, or heart problems with the baby, or still born.!

i rang my obstetrician and his secretary said none of his nurses were around tomorrow and for me to ring tomorrow!
i'm going out of my head. i know we heard the heartbeat and i think i can feel small little kicks, but i'm just worried.
i love this baby so much and we have been through so much and to think that it was me that put our baby at risk is just breaking my heart. i can't believe i was so stupid!!
i work outside a good bit, i am thinking of saying to my boss that i'm not going to work outside anymore, my risk assessment is coming up soon.
i could be climbing fences, in ditches. i can't believe what i have done.

please only post if you have good news stories, i can't bear to hear any bad stories. thanks ladies. x


----------



## Autumnbabe

didn't want to read and run, but don't have any advice for you as no experience of this. I know its hard not to worry, but if you've heard the heart beat and all is well at the moment then all you can do is stay positive and get further advice when the nurses are back. I'm sure everything is fine and hope you get the answers you need. 
I would also speak to your boss as you said, to limit future risk
Best wishes x


----------



## Mizze

Sweetheart wish I could help, I dont have any stories good or bad

BUT do remember people are FAR more likely to post stories on the internet that involve bad endings. Women who have had electric shocks and it hasnt made a blind bit of difference are far LESS likely to post their experience.

Hope you get good news soon, the Dr found a heartbeat so bubs is still in there kicking away. 

Mizze xx


----------



## gumb69

thanks ladies x


----------



## lushious09

firstly dont bother with google its just a scary place lol!... secondly the voltage of an electric fence isint really enough to cause any issues... if it was a lightning strike or a huge shock throwing you to floor then yes there would be huge concern... but a little jolt wouldnt really effect baby ... youve heard the heart so try and relax hun :) even after having a huge shock it could be rare ppl miscarry ... i mean people end up in huge car crashs were the car rolls and they experience impact and their bubs are fine xx


----------



## spiritualbaby

this happened to me once in my first trimester because i forgot to shut off the iron and unplugged it anyway... i got a shock and blew a fuse in half the house... i wasnt smart and didnt call the doc mainly bc i didnt think twice abt it.. but that was two months ago so i guess it didnt effect anything... hope this helps xx


----------



## Sharl

Ok, first & foremost stop panicking x

As a fully qualified Approved Electrician I can hopefully calm your fears.

The shock you received was generated from a 12v battery (same size & power as a car battery) & in accordance with BS7671 it (Electrical Regulations) it CANNOT be of sufficient potential energy to cause you or your baby any harm IF simply touched.

The only adverse effect it could of had would have been to stop the babys heart beat BUT these fences are placed around breeding pens of farm animals & as the regulations state they cannot be of sufficient potential to cause harm. That applies to you as well as farm animals.

I hope I've explained that fairly clearly but basically you & baby will be fine x x


----------



## gumb69

Sharl said:


> Ok, first & foremost stop panicking x
> 
> As a fully qualified Approved Electrician I can hopefully calm your fears.
> 
> The shock you received was generated from a 12v battery (same size & power as a car battery) & in accordance with BS7671 it (Electrical Regulations) it CANNOT be of sufficient potential energy to cause you or your baby any harm IF simply touched.
> 
> The only adverse effect it could of had would have been to stop the babys heart beat BUT these fences are placed around breeding pens of farm animals & as the regulations state they cannot be of sufficient potential to cause harm. That applies to you as well as farm animals.
> 
> I hope I've explained that fairly clearly but basically you & baby will be fine x x


Thanks a million Sharl x


----------



## Farie

You'll be fine, as Shar said, electric fencing voltage isn't dangerous (unless some nutter has wired it into the mains or is really powerful Bull fencing, even so I'm sure thats still safe, just more painful!) The usual stuff just hurts a bit

I get regular shocks off our fencing, I'm now so bloody clumsy there not a day that goes by where I don't get 'stung' while passing under or beside it! 
To be fair I've always been pretty clumsy ..................... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Gutted only jsut seen this as I could have given my positive story!! I was 9 weeks pregnant and got an electric shock. Went up A&E and they didnt scan baby or anything but gave me an ECG to check my heart. 
Nothing bad happened to me or the baby other than my arm went a bit funny for the night where the shock had gone up it!! 
I posted about it on here and a lady said to me she had gotten an electric shock in pregnancy that blew her across the room after she put her hand into the back of a TV that was still plugged in yet her baby was fine. xx


----------



## hispanomum

I had an electric shock at about 9 weeks and baby is totally fine (now 16 weeks), don't worry, it will all be ok ;- )


----------



## Fiore

LucyluvsPoppy said:


> Gutted only jsut seen this as I could have given my positive story!! I was 9 weeks pregnant and got an electric shock. Went up A&E and they didnt scan baby or anything but gave me an ECG to check my heart.
> Nothing bad happened to me or the baby other than my arm went a bit funny for the night where the shock had gone up it!!
> I posted about it on here and a lady said to me she had gotten an electric shock in pregnancy that blew her across the room after she put her hand into the back of a TV that was still plugged in yet her baby was fine. xx

She was a legend I think! Everytime an electric shock thread pops up so does her story :D I wonder how she's doing now?xx


----------



## MissMegs

gumb69 said:


> I am so scared. I hope someone can make me feel better.
> I was working outside today and i accidently touched an electric fence, needless to say i got a shock. I wasn't thrown to the ground or anything, just had the shock and vibrations through my body.
> 
> I am nearly 18 weeks pregnant, i went straight to the nearest doctor i could find, after ages, she found the heartbeat and there it was pumping away.
> i since came home and googled and all i can find is doom and gloom stories about women that have had electric shocks!!! it says some can instantly miscarry, others a few days later, or heart problems with the baby, or still born.!
> 
> i rang my obstetrician and his secretary said none of his nurses were around tomorrow and for me to ring tomorrow!
> i'm going out of my head. i know we heard the heartbeat and i think i can feel small little kicks, but i'm just worried.
> i love this baby so much and we have been through so much and to think that it was me that put our baby at risk is just breaking my heart. i can't believe i was so stupid!!
> i work outside a good bit, i am thinking of saying to my boss that i'm not going to work outside anymore, my risk assessment is coming up soon.
> i could be climbing fences, in ditches. i can't believe what i have done.
> 
> please only post if you have good news stories, i can't bear to hear any bad stories. thanks ladies. x

I wouldn't worry about it. I've managed to touch the electric fence around my horse's paddock a couple of times and have been absolutely fine. To be honest, I didn't think to worry about it and have had scan and check up since and all is fine.


----------



## LucyluvsPoppy

Fiore said:


> LucyluvsPoppy said:
> 
> 
> Gutted only jsut seen this as I could have given my positive story!! I was 9 weeks pregnant and got an electric shock. Went up A&E and they didnt scan baby or anything but gave me an ECG to check my heart.
> Nothing bad happened to me or the baby other than my arm went a bit funny for the night where the shock had gone up it!!
> I posted about it on here and a lady said to me she had gotten an electric shock in pregnancy that blew her across the room after she put her hand into the back of a TV that was still plugged in yet her baby was fine. xx
> 
> She was a legend I think! Everytime an electric shock thread pops up so does her story :D I wonder how she's doing now?xxClick to expand...

hahahaha!!!! X


----------



## gumb69

thanks xx


----------

